# Approximately 8 dpo with Amazon cheapie



## Lovelace13

Start of a bfp or evap?


----------



## tdog

That line seems to far over so I'm unsure :shrug: xx


----------



## star25

It looks pink but does look far over unless that's where the line is meant to be, have you got any brands you can try?


----------



## HopefulPony

I see it but it is very far over, can you take another?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I agree with the others it seems far over. I would test again and good luck


----------



## Lovelace13

I have a frer and a ClearBlue for tomorrow!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovelace13 said:


> I have a frer and a ClearBlue for tomorrow!

  
Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Lovelace13

Maybe I’ve got a bad batch of these cheapies?


----------



## Lovelace13




----------



## Lovelace13

Dried


----------



## Becca_89

I wouldn’t be able to trust them personally, as the line is in different places, but at least one of them look positive! Good luck for the frer!


----------



## NightFlower

Lovelace13 said:


> Dried
> 
> View attachment 1105332

Dried they look positive.


----------



## tdog

I agree they look positive dried its just that one that was to far over:shrug: don't no if I would trust any test right now they all seem dodgy :haha: xx


----------



## happycupcake

One looks incorrect and the other looks as it should for a positive. Good luck :)


----------



## love.peace

These all look positive to me. Good luck for your next tests x


----------



## Classic Girl

Those are positive! Take the FRER! NOW


----------



## Lovelace13

I can’t tell if I see a squinter or not irl.. I should have waited haha


----------



## NightFlower

Sorry frer looks negative. Maybe you'll see something on them in the morning


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your next test <3


----------



## Lovelace13

BFN this morning:/


----------



## NightFlower

Sorry :hugs:


----------



## Lovelace13

BFN picture:


----------



## tdog

So sorry love :hugs: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Lovelace13

I couldn’t help it and tested again. Maybe indent?


----------



## tdog

Lovelace13 said:


> I couldn’t help it and tested again. Maybe indent?
> 
> View attachment 1105365

Wow that is white where the line should be isn't it :shrug: xx


----------



## Lovelace13

tdog said:


> Wow that is white where the line should be isn't it :shrug: xx

Ugh yes! So frustrating, I’m thinking I’ve got a bad batch of tests here


----------



## NightFlower

That stinks it just a white line which means it's a bad test. I know its so frustrating at time specially at testing time. :hugs2:


----------



## tdog

Lovelace13 said:


> Ugh yes! So frustrating, I’m thinking I’ve got a bad batch of tests here

I think you have got a bad batch how annoying :shrug:#-o xx


----------



## Classic Girl

Weird! Sorry I pushed you into taking your FRER but dang those are clear pink positive lines


----------



## Lovelace13

Classic Girl said:


> Weird! Sorry I pushed you into taking your FRER but dang those are clear pink positive lines

Oh no worries you didn’t push me I would have taken it anyway! 
it’s still early so I am hopeful and staying positive


----------



## Lovelace13

Ugh :/ indent again


----------



## Lovelace13

Am I going crazy or can anyone else see it?


----------



## tdog

Lovelace13 said:


> Am I going crazy or can anyone else see it?
> 
> View attachment 1105399
> View attachment 1105400
> View attachment 1105401

I feel like I do see something but I'm unsure lol sorry no help here :haha: xx


----------



## Lovelace13

I ordered some more tests to arrive tomorrow, I took my last one tonight and it was my frer- I can’t tell if it’s a squinter or indent so I’m guessing that means indent


----------



## tdog

Lovelace13 said:


> I ordered some more tests to arrive tomorrow, I took my last one tonight and it was my frer- I can’t tell if it’s a squinter or indent so I’m guessing that means indent
> 
> View attachment 1105403
> View attachment 1105404

Not sure of I see anything :shrug: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I don't think I can see anything sorry but good luck


----------



## Lovelace13

I guess they were all negatives


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## tdog

:hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## NightFlower

:hugs:


----------



## 1234boymum

Have been seeing or previous ladies before stories that cheapie show at about 10dpo sometimes. Wouldn't rule yourself out. The indents suck I've been using cheapies and every test has had a non colour line think bad batch here as well


----------



## Salty00

Did your af ever arrive? Those first tests were so convincing. So sorry :(


----------



## Lovelace13

AF hasn’t arrived yet but more negatives today :(


----------



## wrapunzel

Lovelace13 said:


> AF hasn’t arrived yet but more negatives today :(

so sorry, frustrating to be stuck in limbo


----------



## Salty00

Lovelace13 said:


> AF hasn’t arrived yet but more negatives today :(

So frustrating :sad1:


----------



## Lovelace13

I had to take a Covid test today and it says any faint line is a positive, so I am sitting here studying this Covid test unsure if I’ve got a squinter here or an indent or just major line eye


----------



## NightFlower

Lovelace13 said:


> I had to take a Covid test today and it says any faint line is a positive, so I am sitting here studying this Covid test unsure if I’ve got a squinter here or an indent or just major line eye

Didn't know there was a covid test strip. Hope its negative!


----------



## Lovelace13

Here is the Covid test and today’s hcg pretty sure both are big fat negatives


----------



## NightFlower

I feel like the covid test looks positive


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Covid test is definitely positive


----------



## Lovelace13

AF arrived today, and I think you ladies are right about the Covid being positive


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## josephine3

How frustrating!! I feel your pain with the covid test too I was staring at mine as of it was a pregnancy test too I was convinced there was a line on it but oh said there wasn't, sure enough later that day there was a clear pink line. I also had it at the same time as af and it wasn't fun xx


----------



## BbynUm2

Hey ladies, must be a bad batch of tests going about I’ve had a few indents aswell, I’m due my AF over the next few days so suppose we will wait and see
View attachment 1106327


----------



## BbynUm2




----------



## Mummy23beauts

BbynUm2 said:


> View attachment 1106330

Why would you think they were a bad batch hun? They look positive to me.. how many dpo are you? Or what day is af due?


----------



## BbynUm2

They look like this within the time window by dry out super faint, I havnt had any spotting and the first response is a stark grey line, I think I ovulated a bit later than I originally thought so around 8/9 DPO, I usually have a 27/28 day cycle so I’m current on CD 25. You think these look positive? I have spent a fortune on tests and some look like this and some other cheapies are negative


----------



## Mummy23beauts

BbynUm2 said:


> They look like this within the time window by dry out super faint, I havnt had any spotting and the first response is a stark grey line, I think I ovulated a bit later than I originally thought so around 8/9 DPO, I usually have a 27/28 day cycle so I’m current on CD 25. You think these look positive? I have spent a fortune on tests and some look like this and some other cheapies are negative

I do think they look positive but maybe wait until day of af? It can be hit and miss with cheapies


----------



## BbynUm2

I suppose, I think it drives us all crazy. I got my positive with my LO with a cheapie it was a faint positive and I think about 2/3 days before AF was due but I’m sure I had some spotting, I’ve attached my positive back in 2017 for comparison


----------



## Mummy23beauts

I relied on cheapies with my babies too but it seems over the last few years they’ve gone downhill.. also you’ve tested with 3 different brands and all have lines.


----------



## BbynUm2

Fingers crossed I will keep you updated over the next few days, I’ve seen lots of girls complaining of Evaps on clear blue aswell so scared to buy one lol!


----------



## Mummy23beauts

BbynUm2 said:


> Fingers crossed I will keep you updated over the next few days, I’ve seen lots of girls complaining of Evaps on clear blue aswell so scared to buy one lol!

Yes I wouldn’t lol.. Iv had the worst evaps with clearblue over the last few months too.. but I’ll be watching for updates


----------

